# Reconstitute help needed



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey guys, I’m a complete noob to all of this so I would like to ask for some help. I got 120IU, so how much bac water do I mix it with and what dosage does that give me on the syringe?


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 1, 2018)

What are you reconstitute?  You have left out a lot of important information here.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 1, 2018)

what are you making, pancakes? Waffles? I prefer pancakes myself. 

Nice first post by the way


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 1, 2018)

You’re playing with the concentration so the more water you add the weaker it will be.  Add 10 ccs of water to 120 ius, you’d have 12ius per a cc. Just depends on how concentrated you want to make it.


----------



## snake (Aug 1, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> What are you reconstitute?  You have left out a lot of important information here.



And what did you get that's measured in IU's and needs to be reconstituted?


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 1, 2018)

What do you mean? I have 120IU toptrope so I’m just wondering how much bac water I need to add to it and how many IU are in each tick on the syringe


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 1, 2018)

I realize toptrope is hit or miss but it’s too late now unfortunately btw


----------



## Elivo (Aug 1, 2018)

Sloppychauncy said:


> What do you mean? I have 120IU toptrope so I’m just wondering how much bac water I need to add to it and how many IU are in each tick on the syringe



Read your first post again, you never mention what youre reconstituting.


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 1, 2018)

Math is hard


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 1, 2018)

Add 12 CC so every unit on a slin pin is an IU. That's how I'd do it.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 1, 2018)

Cecil said:


> Math is hard



Math doesn’t even work


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 1, 2018)

Nvm guys, I thought you would have deduced that I was obviously talking about hgh in the OP... I guess I’ll just add 12 ml so each tick is 1 IU then


----------



## Merlin (Aug 1, 2018)

Sloppychauncy said:


> Nvm guys, I thought you would have deduced that I was obviously talking about hgh in the OP... I guess I’ll just add 12 ml so each tick is 1 IU then



You want us to deduce that but you can't do simple math? lol


----------



## snake (Aug 1, 2018)

Does this help?

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2554-How-to-Reconstitute-HGH


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 2, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> You want us to deduce that but you can't do simple math? lol



I was going to say "We have deduced that you obviously cannot do math", but I didn't want to be an ass.

I'm glad someone else did.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2018)

Page two on recon lmao you guys are great


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 2, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> You want us to deduce that but you can't do simple math? lol


I don’t care what you guys do, I was simply asking for help since this is my first time ever dealing with hgh—and I can do math I just wanted to get an outside opinion so I could compare.


----------



## snake (Aug 2, 2018)

Sloppychauncy said:


> I don’t care what you guys do, I was simply asking for help since this is my first time ever dealing with hgh—and I can do math I just wanted to get an outside opinion so I could compare.



Did you see the link I posted for ya?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2018)

Sloppychauncy said:


> I don’t care what you guys do, I was simply asking for help since this is my first time ever dealing with hgh—and I can do math I just wanted to get an outside opinion so I could compare.



Simmer down there, Gunpowder. I told you what to do. Either STFU and do it, or be like every other noob and do what you want.


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 4, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Simmer down there, Gunpowder. I told you what to do. Either STFU and do it, or be like every other noob and do what you want.


God damn, chill the **** out dieyoungangry. I would just take your advice but it’s not viable due to the volume restriction of the vial.


----------

